# lawn mowers



## archer700 (Jan 11, 2008)

Toro or Troy Bilt which one is better? They are walk behinds rear baggers close to the same in every thing. Which onr would you choose?


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I think you will see more Toros used by professional lawn mowers than Troy Builts.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

If you buy models that are sold at the box stores they both are crap. Toro definately makes a higher quality product in the higher end models. Troy Built has gone done in quality since MTD bought them.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

when I was in the golf business we used Toros and we used them everyday, if you can afford the industrial type that has the grass catcher ahead of the mower instead of the rotary type, they are stronger built and easier to work on and sharpen


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Are you talking about a reel type mower Bon? I have not seen a home owner with one of those for a long long time. I agree they do cut the best but are not made for any other purpose these days but cutting greens and other grass areas at a very short (1/2 inch maximum) length.


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

I looked at both and bought a Toro from our local Toro dealer. They just seemed to be made up better and having a local service center in town was the selling point for me. Plus parts are always easy to get. Toro has been in business a long time and has mowed thousands of miles of golf course and yard grass.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

They say it's not supposed to happen, but the big box stores mowers go to the end of the line at some dealer repair shops. I bought a JD rider at the dealer and I will get my mower back in 1-2 days (10 yr old mower). Neighbor waits weeks. Sure is hard to pass up those prices though.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I call on those dealers and there is no question the box store mowers get worked on last. Dealers take care of their customers first.


----------



## JLModin24 (Nov 3, 2008)

Toro by far! I am an avid mower and do it in my community for the relaxation at times. Mow my yard every other day...


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a Exmark Zero Turn "52", Honda 21" walk behind lawnmower. I believe Toro bought out Exmark a few years ago. If I were to replace my zero turn I would get another Exmark, but consider the Toro which is a little more expensive and there are only a few dealers nearby compared to Exmark. It would be a tossup between Toro or Honda walk behind lawnmowers. It really depends on who selling what and the quality of service in your area. The Toro I would look at is their Super Recycler/Bagger with the Honda motor, The Honda walk behind I have had for 5 years that cuts very nice either mulching or bagging and zero problems is the HRX217HXA, it starts with one easy pull every time. I would never buy from a box store it might be better price, but with zero service and yes the commercial lawn stores have to fix (service) them but trust me they do get worked on last. Most lawn stores will match the box stores or come close and will take care of you much better if you need service on your lawn mower or when you have it in for yearly maintenance if you purchase it from them.


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

don't mean to hijack:

Anyone have any experience with Ariens mowers? Bought and loved their snowblower, but now am in the need of a rider. Reviews seem good but haven't talked to anyone with any first hand knowledge. I'm looking for something with a 46" deck (have just under 3 acres to mow). 

Thanks


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

What kind of rider? Ariens is the residential side of Gravely so you get what you pay for.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Darin Westphal said:


> don't mean to hijack:
> 
> Anyone have any experience with Ariens mowers? Bought and loved their snowblower, but now am in the need of a rider. Reviews seem good but haven't talked to anyone with any first hand knowledge. I'm looking for something with a 46" deck (have just under 3 acres to mow).
> 
> Thanks


Darin I have neighbor that purchased a Simplicity Conquest last year with a 23 hp Kohler and I believe he has 48" free floating deck on it.

If all your going to do is mow and you want to get it done fast & have fun doing it I recommend getting a commercial Zero Turn. It used to take me 1.5 hrs to cut with my 21", and now I can double cut it & trim my lawn under 30 minutes with my Exmark 52" Zero turn. I was going to get a riding lawn mower, but I wanted something I could get the lawn cut good & fast when I come home from training in the evening and a small amount of light left. My Zero turn also mulch's leaf's up pretty good in the fall as well.


----------



## BOGART62 (May 25, 2006)

Go zero turn. I cut my 2 acres with a 50" Scag / Kawasaki engine. I do it all in 1 hr. vs. 3 with my old lawn tractor. Good Luck.
Kent Uygur


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

I have been a Honda user for more than 20 year. Great mowers. All the pro's I know use Honda's now here in So. California.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

archer700 said:


> Toro or Troy Bilt which one is better? They are walk behinds rear baggers close to the same in every thing. Which onr would you choose?


Toro......


----------



## Pat OConnell (Feb 1, 2011)

archer700 said:


> Toro or Troy Bilt which one is better? They are walk behinds rear baggers close to the same in every thing. Which onr would you choose?


TORO for sure...I have had them both


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Thomas D said:


> They say it's not supposed to happen, but the big box stores mowers go to the end of the line at some dealer repair shops. I bought a JD rider at the dealer and I will get my mower back in 1-2 days (10 yr old mower). Neighbor waits weeks. Sure is hard to pass up those prices though.





Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> I call on those dealers and there is no question the box store mowers get worked on last. Dealers take care of their customers first.


And I wonder why the local repair shops here are few and far between. Weeks to do a tune up or repair because it's a box store lawnmower.

That is a great business plan though, wait a long time to fix it and convince them it would be faster if you bought a mower from them, not sure that would work for me. A repair bill paid is still a customer and I cannot think of a reason you would make a paying customer wait depending on who they bought the mower from. That is a great way to lose customers.

I have a troy built from lowes. I bought it, pour the oil in, filled with gas, and pulled the cord 1 time and it started. I have had it for 4 years now and had Zero problems with it.


----------

